# red eyed tree frog prolapse



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

my red eye took a poo and i saw the dreaded prolapse out his bum but then he starts flicking at it with his back legs and eventually it went in by itself! but then he pushed it out again and flicked at it some more and it went back in, should i be worried? Why would he be wiping it back in will he had harmed himself?:gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've had it happen with toads and they were fine afterward- but if you are really worried, the vet is the next stop.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've had it happen with toads and they were fine afterward- but if you are really worried, the vet is the next stop.


:lol2: vets?


----------



## Weenoff (Jun 9, 2008)

A shallow bath with water and sugar will help soften the tissue. Might stop it coming back out again. I've had this once before too and the bath helped my frog


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Try feeding smaller food as well,this often helps it reocurring.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

pepito's poo was only small as well which is weird, i think i may have seen him doing this once before a while ago. 
chiquito shat out an adult cricket without getting one and bonita did a huge one last night :lol2:


----------

